# FOR SALE brand new hedgehog turds



## electtlc (May 11, 2008)

We are Registerd and Legitimate under the uk company house as we are high deal sellers of crap


----------



## magnocain (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2008)

Oohhh, I want a hedgehog turd! Must be better than this chipmunk crap I'm using now!


----------



## Haztoys (May 12, 2008)

It can be fun to be a mod at times...LOL


----------



## Erich (May 12, 2008)

did you know the originator of this thread lived way back east anyways home of the oversized mutts, I think he had been having a turd for lunch the way he posted and spelled.

♫


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

I'm going to use this turd thread as a test...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 12, 2008)

That.........is an upside down tank.

What do I win?


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

Okay now this is really annoying.... I have a whole disc of pics from the latest Museum - and the dingbat at the photoshop has them on the disc upside down. I'm going to have to rotate them all one-by one...


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

Okay so this is going to be *really* time consuming...

It should end up looking like this...


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

Sorry guys I had a bunch of interesting pics, It will take some time to fix them all....


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

This is what it really looks like...


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2008)

freebird said:


> Okay now this is really annoying.... I have a whole disc of pics from the latest Museum - and the dingbat at the photoshop has them on the disc upside down. I'm going to have to rotate them all one-by one...




Hello freebird,

A couple of comments:
You probably know that your photos need to be re-sized too. The warhawk is 1500 px by 1000 px AND 150 dpi. many people resize photos w/o changing the dpi. The dpi does not need to be above 72 dpi unless you are printing it. 72 dpi photos will load much faster. Your maximum dimension should be at 800 px maximum.

Also your files are .bmp format. .bmp's are terrible for web use. use .jpg or .gif.

The good news is that all of these parameters along with the rotation can be batch processed in photoshop. all you have to do is define the actions and click batch process and photoshop will do it all automatically. 

,


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Hello freebird,
> 
> A couple of comments:
> You probably know that your photos need to be re-sized too. The warhawk is 1500 px by 1000 px AND 150 dpi. many people resize photos w/o changing the dpi. The dpi does not need to be above 72 dpi unless you are printing it. 72 dpi photos will load much faster. Your maximum dimension should be at 800 px maximum.
> ...



Thanks, I'll try to make that work. 

I did fix the last one if you notice, it's re-sized in Jpeg


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2008)

the batch function will save you hours of work! You can change any parameter or add any filter to any number of photos automatically.

If i know what version of Photoshop you have, I may be able to help you.

.


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> the batch function will save you hours of work! You can change any parameter or add any filter to any number of photos automatically.
> 
> If i know what version of Photoshop you have, I may be able to help you.
> 
> .



Embarrassed to say but I don't really know how to use photoshop. I usually just use "Paint" and re-size save.

I have XP pro on my Dell laptop. I also have ACDSee 6.0


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2008)

freebird said:


> I did fix the last one if you notice, it's re-sized in Jpeg



I did notice... cool but if you want to be picky, the dpi is still 96. You can uncheck "Resample Image" and change the dpi without changing the image dimensions.

anything over 72 will waste bandwidth unless the photos are being printed,

Not a big deal at 96 dpi but some people pot photos at 300 + dpi. That REALLY slows things down,



.


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2008)

Cool, Freebird! Pics from Australia!


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2008)

freebird said:


> Embarrassed to say but I don't really know how to use photoshop.



Nothing to be embarrassed.. it's a deep program.

do you have it?


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> What do I win?




I have a picture of the third-most produced US ariel-craft in WWII, if you know what it is you win the prize....


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Nothing to be embarrassed.. it's a deep program.
> 
> do you have it?




No I guess I don't, it's not part of office.


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2008)

FYI: the most produced US airplane in WW-II was the B-24 [18,188]
#2 was the P-47 [15,686]
#3 was the P-51 [15,586]
#4 was the AT-6 [15,495]
#5 was the B-17 [12,726]

Source: World War II production statistics of the Second World War: Aircraft, ships, fuel, food, rifles and other material."

Charles


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

ccheese said:


> FYI: the most produced US airplane in WW-II was the B-24 [18,188]
> #2 was the P-47 [15,686]
> #3 was the P-51 [15,586]
> #4 was the AT-6 [15,495]
> ...



I think they were meant those actually produced DURING WWII and in the USA. I think several thousand of the AT-6's were made in Canada, and some of these Mustangs were completed post-war.

Anyways {so says the sign in the museum, maybe not correct} that the third most produced US model in WWII was the WACO glider!  

But this may be wrong Charles


----------



## Erich (May 12, 2008)

just so you are aware you are wasting your time as this thread is dead and the originator banned


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2008)

Erich said:


> just so you are aware you are wasting your time as this thread is dead and the originator banned




We know, Erich. Freebird was using this as a test for his up-side-down
photos, and someone posed a question.

Why don't you lock this thread ?

Charles


----------



## Freebird (May 12, 2008)

ccheese said:


> We know, Erich. Freebird was using this as a test for his up-side-down
> photos, and someone posed a question.
> 
> Why don't you lock this thread ?
> ...




Yes indeed, I was just testing. I think I figured out the problem, I will be re-posting all the pics on a new thread. {right side up!!}


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

So it's NOT an Aussie tank then...??


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

Nope, it's all from USA. I'll be posting all the pics in a new thread shortly, now that I've figured out how to get the pics right side up!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

aaaah...seeing as it was upside down.


----------

